# Lake Anna, VA



## BigTerp (Jan 19, 2016)

Heading there with a buddy the last week in March. We are taking his bass boat so will be on our own fishing for a few days. Have never been before and wanted to see if anyone on here had some experience or hints they'd like to share?


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 19, 2016)

i havent been in YEARS. the only thing i can think of for lake anna is (this shouldnt be a problem in march) go during the week. that place has turned into a mecca for jet skis and party boaters on the weekend. probably the main reason i havent been in years. dont want to waste a trip down to have to deal with skis all day.


----------

